# Klipsch RW-12D Sub Deal at Newegg



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I posted this in our Great Deals forum, but thought I would repeat it here. Best price that I have seen on this really nice sub for someone on a tight budget. $289 with coupon:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...e-rw-12d-12-powered-subwoofer.html#post599686


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

i seen that deal on newegg.i was considering a new sub until i treated my room.my bass issues was mainly the room not the sub.i had a klipsch sub 12 a couple years back.it lasted a weekend and its amp died.i also had an older klipsch sw10 series 2.it had a 10 with a 12 inch passive.it sounded good.the previous owner had abused it.the circuit traces on the board were bubbled up.it lasted a surprising amount of time considering its condition.


----------

